# Any other Females ??



## Apyl

You can't tell me only men are into Paracord. Are there any other females out there ????


----------



## Shooter

I'm not a lady, but I spend a lot of time thinking about them.


----------



## glock26USMC

Austin said:


> I'm not a lady, but I spend a lot of time thinking about them.


Amen to that ! Same here !


----------



## AngieM2

Hello - I just joined because I saw this when I was scanning the forum.
And I know of the forum from Austin - 

I haven't worked with paracord yet, but do work with yarns as in knitting and crocheting.
As a moderator of a survival/emergency prep forum, I've had people talk about it, and I see it at hamfests - So, I've come to learn more about this wonderful stuff.

So, I'll be reading and as I learn, try to make things out of it.

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Vin

I know of one other member who wears sundresses. Could be a lady, not sure.


----------



## Apyl

AngieM2 said:


> Hello - I just joined because I saw this when I was scanning the forum.
> And I know of the forum from Austin -
> 
> I haven't worked with paracord yet, but do work with yarns as in knitting and crocheting.
> As a moderator of a survival/emergency prep forum, I've had people talk about it, and I see it at hamfests - So, I've come to learn more about this wonderful stuff.
> 
> So, I'll be reading and as I learn, try to make things out of it.
> 
> Nice to meet you.


Hello and Welcome ! lol I was feeling a bit lonely. I crochet but have never tried knitting. I have been wanting to make paracord projects for some time now but have not gotten around to it for one reason or another. I came to this forum from the Chicken Forum . Since being here and seeing these guys work I really want to make something now. I really want to make a rifle sling and hoping to order some paracord next week. Now the hard part is picking colors lol.


----------



## Shooter

AngieM2 said:


> Hello - I just joined because I saw this when I was scanning the forum.
> And I know of the forum from Austin -
> 
> I haven't worked with paracord yet, but do work with yarns as in knitting and crocheting.
> As a moderator of a survival/emergency prep forum, I've had people talk about it, and I see it at hamfests - So, I've come to learn more about this wonderful stuff.
> 
> So, I'll be reading and as I learn, try to make things out of it.
> 
> Nice to meet you.


Glad to see you join us Angie!


----------



## AngieM2

Apyl - I'll be checking on what the guys make - but I will love to see what you end up making. I hope to work up to a project also. Maybe even think up something that has not been thought of before for paracord use.

Hi Austin - figured I'd come check it out and find a place to relax and chat some. 


Vin - nice to meet you - 
I found this place cause Austin told me about it on another of the Group Builder forums.
And this sundress wearer sounds interesting. Do I get to know everyone and then guess?


----------



## Hibiscusmile

I am!


----------



## Hydrashoks

...chicken forum.


----------



## MidwestCord

<-Lady 

I know lots and lots of Ladies and I am lucky enough to get to work with quite a few really talented etsy paracord ladies! 

If anything I would have though Paracord was women dominated! This forum on the other hand.... : )


----------



## Monkeymorgan

Apyl said:


> You can't tell me only men are into Paracord. Are there any other females out there ????


Wow I had the same question. Well, there are at least two of us.


----------



## MrParacord

To the ladies here what kind of paracord items do you like to wear?


----------



## J-Will

MrParacord said:


> To the ladies here what kind of paracord items do you like to wear?


 +1, I've made a ton and my wife has only wanted one of them, and I've never seen her wear it lol


----------



## Apyl

I wear one of the school color bracelets I made since my son just joined wrestling. I also have plans to make a sling for my Remington 597, and a belt for when I open carry on our property.  I would also like different color combos of bracelets and patterns so I have options lol.


----------



## Monkeymorgan

I have 20 different bracelets and wear one everyday or I feel naked. I have a head band that I love, but it scootches off my head too easily. I'm starting my belt after Christmas. Every zipper on my backpack has a paracord something on it: globe knot, monkey fist, dragonfly, breast cancer ribbon, jelly fish, Christmas tree, and other zipper pulls. The germx is also wrapped in paracord. I usually do a test run for myself before I make something for somebody so that it turns out well and as an excuse for more paracord in my life.


----------



## MrParacord

So bracelets are what the ladies like.


----------



## Apyl

MrParacord said:


> So bracelets are what the ladies like.


For everyday wear, yes. Otherwise I like what fits my needs, like the rifle sling and belt.


----------



## Lilmissy

Hi
I am a lady, lol. I too was invited by either Austin or naekid from another forum. I haven't got to mess with any para cord yet. But I will in a few days. That's our family gift for Christmas. Hubby made a jig for bracelets, but haven't got to see it yet. 
Been lurking here for awhile. 
I am not into bracelets. Thinking of a belt or a small purse on a long rope to wear across shoulder / chest. But we will see how it goes.


----------



## MrParacord

Welcome Lilmissy!


----------

